# RE Destroyer Subwoofers



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Does anyone have more info on it? found very little... and where I can purchase one? thanks


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Did a quick google search and came up with this. 15 RE Destroyer (PSI Custom) in Alabama AL - Free Alabama SuperAds 

If that ad holds true seems there where only 26 of them ever made.


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

There is also one for sale in the classifieds right now. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]@k.html


----------



## Mopar3 (Aug 27, 2010)

What about RE subs are their new products the real deal??. Hows the SQ??


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

there is a guy on here danometal or something like that. he has been inactive due to family/work i believe, but he has a 15 of the new RE. he said sealed or ported its a beast. gets low, loud, and sounds great.

he listens to mostly heavy metal so it has to sound pretty good for him to use in his daily driver.


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

yes dag79 aka derrick has one for sale 
• View topic - FOR SALE: 15" Destroyer - LIMITED TIME ONLY!!
and its true there was only 24 made 
i am the happy owner of 2 of them so i guess there is still another 22 out there for ya to get some


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

there was one on Ebay a very short while ago.


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

New RE just isn't what they used to be. Some of their subs are decent and some are not. 

As for the destroyer- there were so few made because they were an epic fail


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

found one on Egay
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
so they are still out there
and fail .. not sure i understand the fail part 
friend pulled over 160 with 4 of them on 6400wrms
o yeah that was pete from pwk designs PWK Designs
yeah a DD can do more but for the price and performance its a tough sub to beat


----------

